# Ford 5000 not wanting to start



## Jbreezy10 (Jun 28, 2012)

My 1970 ford 5000 has to be boosted to be started, but the battery still has juice. When you try to start the tractor, it turns over real slow and refuses to start, but when you hook booster cables up withput letting the battery charge, it starts right up. What is causing this?


----------



## DForal (Jun 30, 2011)

Could be bad electrical connection between battery posts and terminals; try cleaning them and make sure the terminals are on good and tight; see if that helps. Also could be a weak battery (you state it has juice, I assume you mean normal voltage?); even with decent voltage, it might not be able to provide the required current. Get the battery tested or monitor the battery voltage under load and see if it drops a lot. Good luck. Dave


----------



## wakeland (Dec 30, 2012)

I know this is an old post, but I'm new. Take a good look at your battery cabels. I f there is any rust internaly it raises the resistance in the cables, thus takeing more amps to turn the starter. My Ford 600 lives outside and I dealt with this a couple of years ago. I replaced the positive and negitive cabeles and had no problems since.


----------

